
Chasing fake volume: a crypto-plague - jxub
https://medium.com/@sylvainartplayribes/chasing-fake-volume-a-crypto-plague-ea1a3c1e0b5e
======
shivinski
Interesting analysis that brings up the debate of unregulated markets.

A further question this raises is; if so much of the volume of a considerable
number of exchanges is fabricated, when (not if) this gets discovered in the
mainstream, will the price and prospect of cryptocurrencies come crashing down
even further?

------
lokopodium
It's quite obvious that every crypto trader and exchange would check what's
not allowed on "real" exchanges and do exactly that.

------
JohnnyConatus
White label exchange providers openly advertise wash trading as a feature.
Also many provide liquidity from other exchanges so using aggregate market cap
across exchanges is extremely inaccurate.

------
rajacombinator
Idk about this guy’s methodology. Falls apart in the last section because
Binance does not have much wash trading going on, whereas HitBTC is full of
fake volume wash trading. It’s easy to observe the wash trading directly, if
you watch the books you’ll see instantaneous matches in between the best
bid/ask. Shame they decided to use this “marketing hack” rather than offer a
competitive product.

(Binance wash trading has most likely been seen in their trading volume “win a
Porsche” etc giveaways.)

------
dreit1
Huobi and OkEx have been doing this for years and years. The CEO of Binance
had a nice (now deleted) rant on reddit, calling them out for this. Solution:
Don't use the sketchy as hell exchanges

